# Time capsule (encore) et disque inaccessible.



## Davidq (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je me suis tapé l'intégralité des messages de 2011 sur la TC, j'ai donc payé mon écot et la plupart des messages étaient dans cette section... 
Donc je souhaite pouvoir poser ici ma question 

- MBP de fin 2011 sous Lion, TC achetée en même temps.
- Sauvegardes quotidiennes depuis, mais à la main, pas auto.
- Sauvegarde auto désactivée pour libérer de la place sur mon petit SSD,
- Je suis bien connecté à la TC puisqu'elle me sert de routeur WIFI et que j'accède sans problème à son contenu.
- Je vois bien l'intégralité de son contenu, dossiers de datas et le fichier de sauvegarde,
- J'ai même essayé de faire des copier/coller d'éléments, ça fonctionne,

Et pourtant, depuis 3 jours sans que je ne modifie de réglage de TC (le soir je ne fais que surfer), la sauvegarde se lance mais se coupe au bout de quelques secondes avec le message "sauvegarde interrompu car le disque de sauvegarde n'est pas accessible".

J'ai redémarré la TC et le MBP mais nada.

Une idée ?


----------



## phylippe (3 Mars 2012)

Même problème. Parfois ça remarche en changeant le nom et les MdP de la TC. Mais là, plus rien. Tout fonctionne, même la sauvegarde via Ethenet de mon Mac Mini, mais via WIFI, non. Plus aucun portable ne peut se connecter. Disque inaccessible. Je devient fou. 
Tout est mis à jour. J'ai revérifié tout les paramètres, rien. Sur le site Apple, rien.


----------



## kdance (3 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'avais le même problème et je l'ai résolu en re-initialisant la Box (SFR) puis la Time Capsule.

Apparemment c'est la Box qui cause ce désordre lorsqu'il y a des mini coupures.

Par ailleurs j'en profite pour poser la question suivante :

Depuis quelques jours j'ai le message suivant qui apparait lors du lancement de certaines applications :

&#65532;"La connexion au serveur "Time-Capsule- de XXXXXXX" a échoué.
"Il se peut que le serveur n'existe pas ou soit actuellement indisponible.
"Vérifiez le nom ou l'adresse IP...........puis réessayer"

Tout d'abord je ne vois pas en quoi la connexion au serveur Time-Capsule est nécessaire lorsque je lance iDVD par exemple.

De plus ma sauvegarde par Time Machine se fait normalement sur la Time Capsule et mon réseau Time Capsule pour iPad marche également.

En outre ce message ne m'empêche pas d'utiliser mon application.

Je ne comprends pas et si je pouvais avoir une explication cela me tranquilliserait.

Merci pour les réponses.


----------



## phylippe (3 Mars 2012)

Je n'ai pas de box. Et le problème ne se pose pas au lancement d'application, je ne peux donc pas t'éclairer.
Par contre j'ai à nouveau changé le nom de la time capsule et ça fonctionne à nouveau. :mouais:
Jusqu'à la prochaine fois...


----------



## phylippe (3 Juillet 2012)

J'ai peut-être un piste. Dans "console" quand je tente un sauvegarde, j'ai un message d'erreur qui met en cause Spotlight.
Je pense, après lecture d'autre forum anglophone que le problème soit lié à l'indexation du disque de sauvegarde par spotlight, ce qui perturbe TM.
J'ai démonté le disque TC dans le finder et la sauvegarde TM refonctionne.
Je croise les doigts...


----------



## phylippe (20 Janvier 2013)

Si quelqu'un passe par ici, il sera peut -être intéressé de savoir comment j'ai finalement résolu le problème grace à un forum anglophone.
- Redémarrer la Time Capsule
- Un fois celle-ci redémarrée, allez dans le Finder
- Entrez dans la Time Capsule
- Cliquer sur l'image disque (si il y a plusieurs Mac sauvegardé, il y aura plusieurs images disques)
- Click droit, ouvrir avec "Utilitaire de disque"
- Une fois dans Utilitaire de disque, sélectionnez le disque dans la barre latérale
- Cliquez sur l'onglet S.O.S
- Cliquez sur "Réparer"

Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre, normalement tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Si par malheur ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, initialiser la Time Capsule et recommencer la sauvegarde.


----------



## lagann (12 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir a tous.
j ai lancé l utilitaire airport depuis Macbook Air (oui, ma TC était inaccessible depuis 6 jours  )
j ai vu le bouton en bas a droite "mettre a jour"
il m a suffit de cliquer dessus.
la TC s est mise a jour, et j ai de nouveau l accès a ma TC depuis le Finder, et ma sauvegarde fonctionne a nouveau 
Cordialement,
lagann


----------



## ygenevier (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir à tous !
Merci aux intervenants de cette discussion ! Problème similaire avec ma TC, ce jour, après 5 ans sans problème. Problème résolu après reset de la TC et mise en place d'un nouveau mdp, comme conseillé dans la discussion.
Yves


----------

